# I am the worst tiel mum in the world :cry:



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm kicking myself now, I feel so bad...

Kikou and I were having some "together time" ie I was putting together her "veggie mix", which she usually loves to watch me doing on my shoulder and that way I talk to her too. She loves watching me slice the veggies, open the corn tins, usually from the safety of my shoulder. Though this evening she decided to check out the egg I was cooking in the saucepan, gave me the fright of my life  because she flew into the water, screamed then flew off again, I had to catch her quicky and dunk her under cold water, I think she's ok, she's favouring one foot slightly but she's standing and walking on it. 
I feel so bad, she's sitting on my shoulder peeping sadly, it's all my fault...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

accidents happen. trust me, dally crashlanded once and got a BAD cut on her, just behind the vent. i didnt know what to do and i felt terrible. but i know it was an accident and she healed fine. hopefully it was a learning experience. hopefully she wont do it again and maybe next time more caution will be used. i hope she gets to feeling better, and you too. it was an accident and thankfully it wasnt as bad as it couldve been


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I do agree with Dally, accidents to happen. Everybody has accidents with birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya i had one the other day. tsuka broke a blood feather while we were out for a walk and he bled everywhere. got funny looks doing first aid in mcdonalds parking lot. so honestly, dont feel too bad. shell be ok. accidents happen


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

((((gentle hugs))))

Don't worry. I know exactly how you feel because I have also been there (and obviously 99.9% of us have also!  ). Once I was putting Sunny's cage back together after cleaning it. Sunny was walking around as usual, and I almost dropped a cement perch on him.  It only missed him by about an inch. Sunny was unharmed and had no clue he almost died but I was all shaken up and feeling exactly like how you're feeling now---the worst tiel mom in the world who almost killed her baby.  Like you, I posted a message on the forum to expose this horribly unforgivable crime I committed which will haunt me until I die  and asked for cyber hugs and pats on the back.

Sometimes it's hard to choose between doing what your tiel wants and what is best for your tiel. Before, I used to let Sunny roam free in the livingroom even when someone's cooking because I didn't have the heart to keep him trapped in my room. Now I know better because nothing is worth putting Sunny in danger and watching him get boiled or burned to death or become disabled due to an injury. 

Just be glad Kikou is okay and no long-term damage is done, and never let her out again when you're cooking next time, no matter how much she begs or whimpers. You're a great mom and you love Kikou and just wanted to keep her with you as much as you could and there's nothing wrong with that. So just relax and let it go and stop punishing yourself with guilt. :yes: You'll be fine and so will Kikou. :thumbu:


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Hope she feels better soon. I agree with Annie, don't let her near the cooking again no matter how much she shows off, it's for her own good and safety. I once read about a lovebird do a similar thing, his legs got very badly burnt and he lost them.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

accidents happen.
like when you walk out the door and dont close it when your birds out!
then you watch him fly out into a big gum tree and you feal like you will never see him again! But you feal good when you get him back save and sound!

Get well soon Kikou.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words 

She seems to be ok, she favours one leg more though I can't see any blisters or anything, maybe it's just tender (especially since I threw her under cold water as soon as I could) so I've put lots of rope perches in her cage for her to sit on because it's softer. Don't know what else I can do really, except keep an eye on her...poor baby...

She will for sure be put in her cage next time there's cooking going on, no matter how much she pines...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw hope she ok and i dont think she will fly when your cooking again as she got hurt, so she will know not to go near it again
accidents happen when you least expect it
even when you watch them non stop


----------



## joann46 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow I bet that was scary.I am the worst of the worst.My little baby flew away...Accidents happen but they sure can make you feel really bad.I hope your baby is okay.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

joann46 said:


> Wow I bet that was scary.I am the worst of the worst.My little baby flew away...Accidents happen but they sure can make you feel really bad.I hope your baby is okay.


Don't dwell on it dear. Forgive yourself and let it go. :yes: Your baby would not want you to blame yourself your entire life. Worst things have happened to birds and you are certainly not the first who had a tiel escape on you. Maybe we should all just stick with pets that do NOT have wings... but we love tiels so what can we do. 

Hugs to you and prayers to your lost baby. :flowers:


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am glad she was not seriously hurt...do not beat yourself up about this...we have ALL had accidents...Just a couple days ago my Lenny was walking around and my 14 year old daughter went to jump off of her stool and landed right on top of him. I was in shock, he was screaming and flapping and I seen about 20-30 feathers go everywhere...I freaked...it was awful. I picked him up and loved on him and checked him out, he looked okay, I was trying to figure out where all of the feathers came from...and then he stretched out his wings and was ruffled up and I SAW a quarter size bare spot on his lower back...I felt awful, I was going to get on here and say something, but I felt just terrible about it 
So know that we have all had close calls.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, got home today and first thing I did was check out Kikou (I leave really early in the mornings). So her leg is red, between the foot and the body, but she does walk on it and cheep normally (though sometimes she holds it up). To prevent infection I put some 100% natural aloe vera gel, I figured it would sooth her leg if it's sore/tender. I will call the vet as well to see if there's anything else I should do. Does anyone else have any experience in dealing with burns?


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I've officially taken over the title. I leaned on Bells tail just as he went to fly off. So many feathers came out. He only has one tail feather left. That was last night and he hasn't come near me yet.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Cassie said:


> I've officially taken over the title. I leaned on Bells tail just as he went to fly off. So many feathers came out. He only has one tail feather left. That was last night and he hasn't come near me yet.


Oh Cassie...I know that must have made you feel awful.  
I am really sorry that happened...how is your tiel doing now?


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cassie said:


> I've officially taken over the title. I leaned on Bells tail just as he went to fly off. So many feathers came out. He only has one tail feather left. That was last night and he hasn't come near me yet.


(((HUGS))) Poor baby! Though like me accidents do happen, it's just about picking up the pieces afterwards. Thinking of your and your little one.

Concerning Kikou, I called the vet and he suggested, since it's only a superficial burn, that I put some burn cream on it that humans can use, since it's designed to be absorbed by the skin, so it isn't toxic. I actually don't have any in stock so I'm sticking with the aloe vera gell for the moment, and will see what happens.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

He was flying around this morning but only came and sat with me once. I'm hoping by the time I get home from work this afternoon he'll be over it. I still can't believe how many feathers he lost. It only took a second. And he never made a noise when it happened. We both just looked at the pile of feathers afterwards in shock. I didn't know tiels could look so accusing. :blush: He looks so much smaller now with his one little tail feather. 

I hope Kikou is feeling better. Poor little sausage.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

aloe works for us with burns, what reason is there for it to not with birds?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cassie said:


> I didn't know tiels could look so accusing. :blush:


Ha ha, you're telling me! That time when Sunny burnt his feet on the toaster (nothing serious at all, he shrieked and flew off just as he felt the heat), he was on my shoulder staring at me accusingly the ENTIRE night with his head cocked to one side, as if to say "you.....you.....you call yourself my mommy and you let me get hurt???? I'm...(quiver, quiver )...I'm surprised at you...you should be ashamed of yourself....."


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

These are all the tail feathers poor Bell lost last night. I can't believe so many came out from me just leaning my arm on his tail!?! And he didn't even make a noise. This look is also similar to the one I got last night.  The "What the **** have you done!!! Do you have any idea how long I've spent preening those???!". I think he's over it now luckily poor little man.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww, the same thing happend to me a few weeks back, poor Sweepy I was leaning over and must have only touched her tail feathers lightly but she got spooked and released the lot, they are back to full length now, doesn't take long.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> aloe works for us with burns, what reason is there for it to not with birds?


I agree, I know that if a blood feather is pulled out then it's great for stopping the bleeding and preventing infection, so I'm putting it on her leg, poor little mite...
Got a call from the bf this morning saying that Kikou wasn't not 100% her chirpy self, I'm hoping that she's just sore and feeling under the weather because of that, my vet gets in at half three and I'll give him a call to see what I can do (are there painkillers for birds?). Can't wait to get home and see her, and give her some cuddles to make her feel better, 2 hours to go...urgh....


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

There is, metacam but she would literally only need 1 drop, once a day. Someone on another thread vets gave their bird way too high dose 0.4 ml, bird became sick/ill and we don't know the outcome. If the dose it correct it won't do her any harm though.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, manage to get Kikou in to the vet...

Got brownie points for dunking the poor little mite under cold water as soon as I could and putting aloe vera gel on, so the leg is "clean" (though it looks horrible!!). She got a painkiller/antiboitic injection (which she hated) which will set her right for the next 10 days, the vet reckons she'll be high as a kite and "full of energy", which is just what I need lol. Twice a day I need to put an ointment on her burn too, all the way up the leg, and basically keep an eye on it so it doesn't get infected.

On the other hand I got a rap on the knuckles because I still haven't been able to get her to eat veggies, and since she's on seed he thinks she's a little overweight (he felt her keel bone...)- funny, whenever she's wet it sticks right out, I thought it was the opposite...she gets plenty of exercise though, flying all over the place (when it's not into hot water that is) and she doesn't get that much seed...anyway...so next step over the next two weeks after she's healed is veggies, veggies, veggies, and if I'm lucky some pellets too....


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that she is going to be okay...good luck with the veggies...my tiels do not really like them...I keep offering them, but they are very finicky...Hope you have better luck


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor little angel. Hopefully she's feeling better. Give her a "get well soon" kiss from me, Bell, Smudge & Jackson. Xxx


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

My cockatiels seem to like sweetcorn the most followed by peas, broccoli and the bean bit out of green beans. I buy frozen mixed veg, just cooked it up in the microwave for a few minutes.


----------

